# what happened to Fulgrim?



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

in the book ,Fulgrim, he was possesed by a daemon. This daemon shunted Fulgrims soul into a portrait of him made out of ecscrement ,blood ,tears and other bodily fluids, what happend to that portrait?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Id say that it is now being tugged over by a bunch of sexed up Emperors Children:laugh:......but seriously it is probaly hanging somewhere on some daemon world


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No idea over the portrait. Long time since I read Fulgrim, and just couldn't really get into it (right down there with Mechanicum as the worst, IMHO), but Fulgrim is currently a Daemon Prince in the Eye of Terror.

I'm not sure what his world is - his original home world was Virus Bombed into a rock, and then destroyed after the Heresy.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

It's in the National Gallery, London - 'portrait of a grotesque woman'


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Fulgrim is now a demon prince of Slannesh 
bu i hvnt a clue abou da portrait probaly somewhere
or maybe he has it to remind him of his once noble self
bu who knos..............Games workshop dats who


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Isn't it the Mona Lisa?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Just to remind people saying that Fulgrim is now a Daemon Prince of Slaanesh. Technically he is not. Technically it was his body (which was posessed by a Daemon) that ascended to Daemonhood. I never believed his soul/consciousness was put into the painting but was trapped in the corners of his mind by the Daemon who could torment him at will.


----------



## FortheEmpra (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, his body has ascended to a Daemon Prince with his own Daemon World.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a funny feeling it might have been destroyed. I don't think that his soul was shoved into the portrait i think that the Portrait is some sort of doorway to his soul.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The portrait was painted by one of his twisted followers(Cannot remember who. Definately one of the rememberancers on his ship though). Fulgrim's soul was trapped in a corner of his mind by the demon that possessed him from the weapon taken from the Laer temple. The portrait is just a portrait. Be it an extremely grotesque and disgusting one in the art deco style of the Emperors children at the time.


----------



## Malakor (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, you've definitely mis-read that bit. Fulgrim is actually still completely aware of that actions of the Demon that possessed him. He agreed to it taking full control in his moments of self-torment after killing Ferrus Manus assuming he'd be consigned to oblivion. Clearly he was quite wrong.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Malakor said:


> Yeah, you've definitely mis-read that bit. Fulgrim is actually still completely aware of that actions of the Demon that possessed him. He agreed to it taking full control in his moments of self-torment after killing Ferrus Manus assuming he'd be consigned to oblivion. Clearly he was quite wrong.


And only Horus knew that a Demon prince took over Fulgrim. And Horus said he would bring back his brother and get rid of the demon one day.


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

His consciousness is locked within the portrait painted by Selena D'Angelus. 
Very last line of Fulgrim:

"The daemon turned from the portrait and made his way from the theatre as the last of the footlights guttered and died, leaving the last Phoenix forever shrouded in darkness."

His body is posessed by the Slaaneshi Daemon, but his soul/consciousness resides within the painting. If the Daemon wasn't Slaaneshi I would say that the painting was probably left within Serena D'Angelus' studio and was destroyed along with the ship, but it is Slaaneshi. So the Daemon probably has it within a gallery on his planet forever tormenting the soul trapped inside for perverse pleasure.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Fallen Angel Sammael said:


> And only Horus knew that a Demon prince took over Fulgrim. And Horus said he would bring back his brother and get rid of the demon one day.


A very sad footnote that. Surely the Emp would know as well though, not that he can do much about it now...


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

He didn't leave the soul in the portrait, he shoved it off to the corners of his mind. Leaving the last Phoenix shrouded, etc. was him leaving that portrait in the dark to be forgotten.

But then again, I might be wrong, its been a few months since I read Fulgrim.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

im pretty sure the portrait is still somewhere where the daemon could have easy access to it, after all he did say he enjoyed fulgrim's screams and their 'conversations'. the portrait in the book was originally disgusting because it was the daemon who was possessing it, a sort of anchor to this world, but in the end it became beautiful because it was fulgrim's soul that was now interred in it.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Fallen Angel Sammael said:


> And only Horus knew that a Demon prince took over Fulgrim.


Does that mean that the Emperor's Children don't know their beloved Primarch isn't an ascended mortal at all, but a daemonic imposter? Post-Heresy recruits, who by now probably form the bulk of the Legion, probably won't care, but some of the surviving old guard might feel betrayed, if they aren't so corrupt they'd thank Slannesh for the "gift" of a replacement. Not that it's likely to matter even if they hated the fake Fulgrim. They'd likely assume the real Fulgrim is dead, since they have no way of knowing how the imposter took over. Even if they did know, how are they to get rid of the fake while not utterly destroying the real Fulgrim as collateral damage? "Fulgrim" would probably purposely taunt them if he were confronted about it. That's presuming it's _possible_ to get rid of the fake, since as far as I know a warp entity on the order of one of the Daemon Primarchs is basically unassailable by mortal means short of the Emperor himself.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

the EC legion no longer exists. According to most of what I've read the Black Legion routed them & caused them to splinter into warbands with no legion coherency....


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

m3rr3k said:


> the EC legion no longer exists. According to most of what I've read the Black Legion routed them & caused them to splinter into warbands with no legion coherency....


Does that mean they no longer venerate Fulgrim?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Emperor's Children as a Coherent Legion no longer exist correct. But Slaaneshi Warbands bearing the name 'The Emperor's Children' would be fairly numerous. 

The Daemon, after possessing Fulgrim revealed himself to Horus and they both agreed not to tell anyone what had happened. Horus wouldn't reveal it because he would likely lose the allegience of the Emperor's Children Legion during the Heresy, & the Daemon simply enjoyed having a Legion of Astartes at his command, and revealing his true nature would just be more hassle than it was worth.

On a side note we don't know what has happened to the Daemon-Fulgrim since he 'killed' Guilliman Post-Heresy. Although it is implied in several sources that he now rules over a Daemon World of limitless Pleasure and bands of Emperor's Children attempt to seek out this world but few, if any have actually succeeded.



randian said:


> Does that mean that the Emperor's Children don't know their beloved Primarch isn't an ascended mortal at all, but a daemonic imposter? Post-Heresy recruits, who by now probably form the bulk of the Legion, probably won't care, but some of the surviving old guard might feel betrayed, if they aren't so corrupt they'd thank Slannesh for the "gift" of a replacement. Not that it's likely to matter even if they hated the fake Fulgrim. They'd likely assume the real Fulgrim is dead, since they have no way of knowing how the imposter took over. Even if they did know, how are they to get rid of the fake while not utterly destroying the real Fulgrim as collateral damage? "Fulgrim" would probably purposely taunt them if he were confronted about it. That's presuming it's _possible_ to get rid of the fake, since as far as I know a warp entity on the order of one of the Daemon Primarchs is basically unassailable by mortal means short of the Emperor himself.


The Emperor's Children simply wouldn't care that their Primarch has been possessed. Many Chaos Marines view possession as a Great Blessing remember, and what difference would it make to them anyway? They shed there old styles, ambitions and nature when they joined the Heresy, they simply shed there 'true' Primarch along with such things.


----------

